# how about upgrading roomette --> bedroom



## caliPKR (Jun 17, 2008)

hi all,

1st post here although i have been browsing this site for about a year now.

Im in my 30s and mainly travel the CS between PDX and LAX for "work". having being a flying hater, I turned to amtrak and oh wow...such a nice change. I work for myself so the extra time spent on the train "aint no biggie"!

i have went thru all of the upgrade posts and didnt see this pondered. What about upgrading from roomette to bedroom? Does this involve the same procedure and what is the likelyhood that I can if they are not filled.

Calipkr


----------



## jackal (Jun 17, 2008)

If you're referring to upgrading onboard after departure, I think this was briefly asked about a good while back on FlyerTalk (a mostly flying-focused site with a small Amtrak discussion area, and several folks from here also post there). IIRC, it is the same procedure, and so you would end up paying the difference between what you paid for the roomette and the lowest bucket of bedroom.

Of course, if you paid anything more than the lowest bucket for your roomette, this might result in the bedroom actually being cheaper than the roomette, so Amtrak gets around this with a minimum upgrade charge of $50--still not a bad deal for a room with nearly (or maybe more than) twice the space!

I'm not 100% sure about this, and maybe my fuzzy memory is simply wishful thinking, so it might not be a bad idea to head over to flyertalk.com/forum (look under Miles&Points>Amtrak Guest Rewards) and search a bit over there. Or, wait until the rest of the AUers around here wake up and they can probably shed more light on this!


----------



## AlanB (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmm, can't say that I've heard of the $50 minimum charge. If they are doing that, then it's new, because I do know someone who did such an upgrade about 2 years ago. At that point because he had a higher bucket roomette, he upgraded for free just because he asked.

But yes, CaliPKR, the procedure is the same. If one is available you can either speak to the conductor or let your sleeping car attendant know such that they'll tell the conductor. Then you pay any difference if the bedroom is more costly, and perhaps if indeed there is a minimum charge, then you'll pay that.


----------



## Walt (Jun 17, 2008)

Doesn't Amtrak have any concerns over the reserved roomette, that is now empty?


----------



## wayman (Jun 17, 2008)

Walt said:


> Doesn't Amtrak have any concerns over the reserved roomette, that is now empty?


Well, now it becomes available for someone in coach who wants an upgrade to a roomette. It sounds like it's no revenue lost for Amtrak to allow someone to upgrade roomette->bedroom, and potentially generates more revenue for Amtrak if a coach passenger wants to upgrade into the now-vacant roomette. How is that a negative?


----------



## Rafi (Jun 17, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Hmm, can't say that I've heard of the $50 minimum charge. If they are doing that, then it's new, because I do know someone who did such an upgrade about 2 years ago. At that point because he had a higher bucket roomette, he upgraded for free just because he asked.
> But yes, CaliPKR, the procedure is the same. If one is available you can either speak to the conductor or let your sleeping car attendant know such that they'll tell the conductor. Then you pay any difference if the bedroom is more costly, and perhaps if indeed there is a minimum charge, then you'll pay that.


Yeah, the $50 charge came into being about a year ago or so. Still, it's a fair price if going from a roomette to a bedroom, I think.

-Rafi


----------



## Walt (Jun 17, 2008)

wayman said:


> Well, now it becomes available for someone in coach who wants an upgrade to a roomette. It sounds like it's no revenue lost for Amtrak to allow someone to upgrade roomette->bedroom, and potentially generates more revenue for Amtrak if a coach passenger wants to upgrade into the now-vacant roomette. How is that a negative?


I guess it isn't clear to me, how the roomette becomes officially vacant, and available for others. I would think it would remain "reserved" in the computer for the entire trip.


----------



## wayman (Jun 17, 2008)

Walt said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, now it becomes available for someone in coach who wants an upgrade to a roomette. It sounds like it's no revenue lost for Amtrak to allow someone to upgrade roomette->bedroom, and potentially generates more revenue for Amtrak if a coach passenger wants to upgrade into the now-vacant roomette. How is that a negative?
> ...


Well, in my experience when I ask a conductor about the possibility of an on-board upgrade, he checks with Julie/Amtrak/Arrow to make sure any given currently-vacant roomette is vacant all the way to my destination before saying "yes, one is available" and looking in the book to see what it would cost. (The upgrade price, even low-bucket, has always been more than I want to spend as an individual, so I've never actually gone through with one, but I've asked and gotten to that point a few times.) I assume this means that after taking my money, the conductor would put me into the system with Julie/Amtrak/Arrow, because otherwise it might be possible for someone else to book that roomette not knowing I was now in it.

(Example: I'm traveling PDX-CHI, and ask just after leaving if an upgrade is possible; the conductor first has to make sure that the currently vacant roomette #6 in the Portland sleeper isn't already booked by some other passenger boarding in Whitefish; and then, if I take the upgrade, the conductor has to put me into the system so some passenger doesn't show up at Whitefish station and ask the stationmaster before boarding "hey, can I upgrade?" and be told "sure, roomette #6 in the Portland sleeper is vacant in the system" when I'm now in it through the on-board upgrade.)

Since the conductor is in touch with Julie/Amtrak/Arrow about these things, I think that also means that if I move from roomette #6 into bedroom A, the conductor would update the system to indicate both that bedroom A is taken (so the passenger at Whitefish can't upgrade to it) and that roomette #6 is now available (so he could upgrade to that if he wanted).


----------



## AlanB (Jun 17, 2008)

wayman said:


> Walt said:
> 
> 
> > wayman said:
> ...


That is essentially correct, the conductor calls up space control (not to be confused with NASA's Mission Control) to get the price and to ensure that the sleeper room in question has not been booked while the train was in transit. If the passenger then agrees to pay the fees, the conductor calls them back to block out that room and confirm that a deal was made. In the case of going from a roomette to a bedroom, space control would put that roomette back into the system for sale at the same time it removes the bedroom from inventory.


----------



## Walt (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah, thanks, that explains it.

I had, wrongly, thought that once the train left its initial station, that the conductor no longer had access to "space control".

"Space control, this is the Meteor 97, requesting clearance...." :lol:


----------



## wayman (Jun 17, 2008)

AlanB said:


> That is essentially correct, the conductor calls up space control (not to be confused with NASA's Mission Control) to get the price and to ensure that the sleeper room in question has not been booked while the train was in transit. If the passenger then agrees to pay the fees, the conductor calls them back to block out that room and confirm that a deal was made. In the case of going from a roomette to a bedroom, space control would put that roomette back into the system for sale at the same time it removes the bedroom from inventory.


Good to know there's a better term than "Julie/Amtrak/Arrow"


----------



## caliPKR (Jun 17, 2008)

wow thanks for all the help.

Well I just checked online and it looks as if its "TRAIN SOLD OUT". So it looks like i will be in roomette for the trip. i wil go ahead and try and upgrade anyway but it looks like im gonna be out of luck.

Would it be worth it to try and upgrade at the ticket counter? if not I will start as I board


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 17, 2008)

caliPKR said:


> Would it be worth it to try and upgrade at the ticket counter? if not I will start as I board


I'm told that even 5 minutes before the train is leave, the ticket agent has to sell at the current bucket rate. Only way to get that lowest rate is on the train after it has left the station.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 17, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> caliPKR said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be worth it to try and upgrade at the ticket counter? if not I will start as I board
> ...


That is correct, the ticket agent must sell at the current bucket. It's only once the train has left the station, that one can get the best deal, assuming that one didn't get the low bucket rate by booking early enough.


----------



## caliPKR (Jun 18, 2008)

also, i dont understand bucket pricing but i am assuming its somewhat like how hotels cant charge a certain level of price?????

For this trip I paid 80.10(aaa) +190 for sleeper off the internet a couple months ago. During the mudslide a couple month before that, i upgraded for $116 to roomette LAX to klamath falls at time of purchase on the internet as well.This was also purchased only a couple days before departure also. I am pretty sure the mudslide had somethign to with the low price but not sure. I also heard the ticket lady at the counter in LA comment on my low sleeper price when picking up my tickets.

CaliPKR


----------



## caliPKR (Jun 18, 2008)

caliPKR said:


> also, i dont understand bucket pricing but i am assuming its somewhat like how hotels cant charge a certain level of price?????
> For this trip I paid 80.10(aaa) +190 for sleeper off the internet a couple months ago. During the mudslide a couple month before that, i upgraded for $110 to roomette LAX to klamath falls at time of purchase on the internet as well.This was also purchased only a couple days before departure also. I am pretty sure the mudslide had somethign to with the low price but not sure. I also heard the ticket lady at the counter in LA comment on my low sleeper price when picking up my tickets.
> 
> CaliPKR




All of the above trips were on CS, btw


----------



## jackal (Jun 18, 2008)

A fare "bucket" is a certain number of seats or rooms sold at a given fare.

Amtrak publishes four coach fares, five roomette fares, and five bedroom fares for each given city pair. A certain number of seats, roomettes, and bedrooms are placed in each fare bucket.

Seats, roomettes, and bedrooms start selling at the lowest published fare. When all of those seats or rooms are gone in a given fare bucket, the system starts selling rooms at the next higher bucket, and so on until the highest bucket is reached and then the given item (seat, roomette, or bedroom) is sold out.

Let's put together some sample fare buckets for sample city pair on a sample train with 210 coach seats, 42 roomettes, and 15 bedrooms (this particular train would likely have 3 Superliner coach cars and 3 Superliner sleeper cars, and I'm ignoring the family and accessible bedrooms in this sample):

COACH (210 seats available):

$150 (seats 1-75)

$200 (seats 76-125)

$250 (seats 126-175)

$300 (seats 176-210)

ROOMETTE (42 rooms available):

$300 (rooms 1-10)

$375 (rooms 11-18)

$450 (rooms 19-28)

$525 (rooms 29-38)

$600 (rooms 39-42)

BEDROOM (15 rooms available):

$400 (rooms 1-3)

$600 (rooms 4-6)

$800 (rooms 7-9)

$1000 (rooms 10-13)

$1200 (rooms 14-15)

In other words, if 20 out of 210 coach seats on a train are booked, then the next two (the ones you want to book) will still be available at the lowest fare bucket ($150). If 40 out of 42 roomettes are booked, the next one will be sold at the highest price--the highest bucket ($600). And if 7 out of the 15 of the bedrooms are empty, then the next one will be sold for one of the middle buckets ($800). This is how bucket pricing works.

_Off-topic side-note: Airlines operate on a similar principle, but they play all kinds of weird games with their fare buckets, such as placing certain advance purchase restrictions on some [e.g. 7, 14, and 21-day APEX] fares, requiring round trips for certain low fares, publishing low fares with just a couple of seats in that fare bucket so they can advertise the low fares, publishing new fares and removing old ones sometimes hourly, lowering the price or introducing a new lower fare bucket to try to drum up business, etc. Amtrak has a very simple system in comparison, since the same four (and five for sleeper) buckets are always the same price and are sold directly relative to how many other seats have already been booked on a given train. That's why we always say around here to book early, since the fares can only go up! (Airlines often hold their prices at a medium level and then start to drop fares and get into fare wars 3-4 months out. Not so with Amtrak.)_

Anyway, let's say you and your spouse book one of those high-bucket roomettes at $600 and board the train. You wanted a bedroom, but it was being sold for $200 more than the roomette. Now, if there is space available, you can upgrade on-board the train to a better accommodation. One of the benefits of an on-board upgrade is that, no matter what (even if there is only one room left), they are sold at the lowest bucket, and you only pay the difference between what you paid and the low-bucket price of that room. So if you get on and ask the conductor to upgrade from a roomette to a bedroom, he will sell it to you at the lowest bucket. If you paid the highest bucket for a roomette (in our hypothetical, $600), the low bucket for the bedroom (let's say it's $400) will likely actually be less than you paid for the roomette. In this case, although it would be nice if the conductor actually gave you back money, instead you will pay the minimum $50 upgrade and then be moved into a bedroom. Still, $650 is a better deal than the $800 it would have cost to book the bedroom at the middle-bucket price initially! (The same principle applies to upgrades from coach to roomettes and/or bedrooms, although I doubt even highest-bucket coach is ever more expensive than a low-bucket sleeper.)

On-board upgrades only make sense when the accommodations are not selling at the lowest fare bucket. They are never cheaper than this, so if you are booking your trip and find a roomette or bedroom at low bucket, go ahead and book it then--upgrading on board will not save you any money.

Now, how do you tell what the low bucket price is? _That's_ a good question. An old trick is to do a test booking for 325 days from today. Amtrak starts selling tickets for travel 330 days out, so if you book for 325 days out, you stand a good chance of finding seats and rooms at the lowest bucket. Make a note of that price and then do a test booking for your preferred travel dates--if it's the same, then you're buying the seat/roomette/bedroom at the lowest bucket! If it's more, then, well, you're not--you can play around with your dates and try to find a train still selling at low bucket, or, if you're looking for a sleeper, you can book coach now and attempt an on-board upgrade.

I might have also heard rumors that certain bucket prices can be found in the Amtrak timetable, but I can't confirm that rumor. AlanB might, though (I think he's the one who posted something about that awhile back.)

_Another confusing sidenote: I'm also deliberately ignoring the railfare component of the accommodation, since the above principles work fine ignoring it, but here's how that works: when you buy a sleeper, you are charged for two things: the railfare and the accommodation charge. The railfare is always exactly equal to the price of a coach seat at the lowest bucket. This works in your favor in the event that coach seats are selling for a high bucket--let's say 290 out of 300 seats are booked and they're going for $300--but roomettes are pretty empty--let's say 2 out of 30 are sold and they're going for an accommodation charge of $300. The final price of the roomette for two people will be $600, or the $300 accommodation charge plus the $150 low-bucket coach fare per person times two, since that is the base railfare, even though coach seats are selling at twice that. The reason I say this works in your favor is that most people will click the "View Upgrade Options" button and see that the roomette is going for $300 and automatically assume that it's $300 on top of the $600 coach fare (for two people) for a total of $900. However, now _you_ know that upgrading to the roomette will cause the railfare component to drop from $600 to $300. And if two coach seats were selling for $600 and it cost the same $600 to book two people into a roomette, which would you choose? I thought so!_

_ _

_Also, the railfare is the component that qualifies for the AAA, NARP, SA, VA, etc. discount. The accommodation charge is not discounted by these programs._

I think this is my most comprehensive post about the bucket system I've ever done. I should save it for future reference...after rewriting it for readability, of course! Anyone have any corrections or suggestions?


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 18, 2008)

The sample fares at the back of the Amtrak system timetable gives a range of prices for rail fares and accommodations for select city pairs. The lower price is the low bucket fare, and the higher price is the high bucket. If you are travelling between one of the sample city pairs, or at least close to the sample pair, the timetable can tell you the low bucket price.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jun 18, 2008)

On a train that has sleepers, you should be able to determine the low bucket coach price by doing a test booking of any sleeper compartment, since the low bucket ``seat charge'' is always used in conjuction with any sleeping compartment (but of course, there are buckets for the sleeping compartments).

This gets a little weird on the Lake Shore Limited for, say, BOS->CHI, because if you book a sleeper for the ALB->CHI segment, I believe you will always get the low bucket price BOS->ALB, since the low bucket BOS->CHI coach price is $80 and shows up as a single price for that whole trip, even though the upgrades are priced separately for the two segments.

(Another weirdness there is that if you upgrade to Business Class for the BOS->ALB segment, you do not get any extra AGR points for that $19, because the BOS->ALB segment is always less than $50 and therefore gets you a flat 100 points. AGR shows the BOS->ALB segment as $18.33 for coach.)


----------



## Walt (Jun 18, 2008)

jackal said:


> _Another confusing sidenote: I'm also deliberately ignoring the railfare component of the accommodation, since the above principles work fine ignoring it, but here's how that works: when you buy a sleeper, you are charged for two things: the railfare and the accommodation charge. The railfare is always exactly equal to the price of a coach seat at the lowest bucket. This works in your favor in the event that coach seats are selling for a high bucket--let's say 290 out of 300 seats are booked and they're going for $300--but roomettes are pretty empty--let's say 2 out of 30 are sold and they're going for an accommodation charge of $300. The final price of the roomette for two people will be $600, or the $300 accommodation charge plus the $150 low-bucket coach fare per person times two, since that is the base railfare, even though coach seats are selling at twice that. The reason I say this works in your favor is that most people will click the "View Upgrade Options" button and see that the roomette is going for $300 and automatically assume that it's $300 on top of the $600 coach fare (for two people) for a total of $900. However, now _you_ know that upgrading to the roomette will cause the railfare component to drop from $600 to $300. And if two coach seats were selling for $600 and it cost the same $600 to book two people into a roomette, which would you choose? I thought so!_


_ _

_Wow, I never knew that piece (with an accommodation, the railfare price for all, is always the lowest bucket coach price). _

_ _

_Thanks! _


----------



## wayman (Jun 18, 2008)

jackal said:


> I think this is my most comprehensive post about the bucket system I've ever done. I should save it for future reference...after rewriting it for readability, of course! Anyone have any corrections or suggestions?


Excellent and informative! Thanks, Jackal!



jackal said:


> Also, the railfare is the component that qualifies for the AAA, NARP, SA, VA, etc. discount. The accommodation charge is not discounted by these programs.[/i]


Here's one thing that was slightly ambiguous (to me). I know that when purchasing a coach ticket, AAA knocks off 10%, and when purchasing a sleeper, AAA does not apply to that. And when purchasing a sleeper, the "railfare" component is already "sort of discounted" in that you get the lowest bucket. But is that lowest-bucket railfare component of your railfare+sleeper cost then further discounted by AAA?

In your "coach is $300 high-bucket, roomettes are $300 low-bucket, and low-bucket coach fare happens to be $150" example scenario, booking for two passengers without discount in coach costs $600 (2x$300) and in roomette costs $600 (2x$150+$300). If they book with AAA, booking coach costs $540 (2x$270). Does booking the roomette cost them $570 (2x$135+$300) or $600 (you get dropped to low-bucket coach, but that's it)?

Thanks again.

Oh, and a second question: what happens in an on-board upgrade when one has already paid a high-bucket coach fare?

Say I paid the $300 coach fare at the last minute, and roomettes were high-bucket too so I didn't take one. Now I'm on-board, holding a $300 coach ticket (already paid for) and I find there's an available roomette which would cost only $300 (low-bucket on-board). Does that mean "$300 for the roomette" or "you'd get $150 back for your railfare to knock you to low-bucket, and then $300 for the roomette, so only a $150 upgrade charge"? I'm assuming it's the full low-bucket cost of the roomette ($300) regardless of your railfare bucket (what you already paid for railfare is now a "sunk cost" and completely irrelevant), just because I've never had a conductor ask to look at my ticket stub (which would indicate in a code which bucket I paid) before quoting an upgrade price. Worth noting that somewhere in the definitive response, if it's true.


----------



## p&sr (Jun 18, 2008)

wayman said:


> Here's one thing that was slightly ambiguous (to me). I know that when purchasing a coach ticket, AAA knocks off 10%, and when purchasing a sleeper, AAA does not apply to that. And when purchasing a sleeper, the "railfare" component is already "sort of discounted" in that you get the lowest bucket. But is that lowest-bucket railfare component of your railfare+sleeper cost then further discounted by AAA?



The Railfare Component gets a 10% discount for AAA, with or without an Accommodations Upgrade.

Example, CHI --> EMY Oct 18: coach fare is $145 ($130.50 for AAA).

Family Bedroom adds $1117. Total is $1262 ($1247.50 for AAA).


----------



## jackal (Jun 18, 2008)

wayman said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is my most comprehensive post about the bucket system I've ever done. I should save it for future reference...after rewriting it for readability, of course! Anyone have any corrections or suggestions?
> ...


P&SR answered your first question--you get low-bucket coach minus 10% plus a non-discounted accommodation charge.

As to your second one--I don't know! Maybe someone around here does...oh, _Aaaaalaaaannn_... :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Jun 18, 2008)

wayman said:


> Say I paid the $300 coach fare at the last minute, and roomettes were high-bucket too so I didn't take one. Now I'm on-board, holding a $300 coach ticket (already paid for) and I find there's an available roomette which would cost only $300 (low-bucket on-board). Does that mean "$300 for the roomette" or "you'd get $150 back for your railfare to knock you to low-bucket, and then $300 for the roomette, so only a $150 upgrade charge"? I'm assuming it's the full low-bucket cost of the roomette ($300) regardless of your railfare bucket (what you already paid for railfare is now a "sunk cost" and completely irrelevant), just because I've never had a conductor ask to look at my ticket stub (which would indicate in a code which bucket I paid) before quoting an upgrade price. Worth noting that somewhere in the definitive response, if it's true.


The price that the conductor gets from space control will reflect the difference between the low bucket price of the sleeper minus any adjustment if needed for the dropping of the rail fare to the low bucket level AFAIK. So yes, in the above example where low bucket for a seat was $150, but you paid a high bucket of $300, you would then in effect get a $150 credit towards whatever the lowbucket price of the sleeper was.

As for the conductor looking at your stub to see what bucket you're in for the seat, it doesn't matter. Space control would have that info at their fingertips. The conductor only needs to read them your name and reservation number, they take over from there and pull up whatever info they might need in the computer.


----------



## wayman (Jun 18, 2008)

AlanB said:


> The price that the conductor gets from space control will reflect the difference between the low bucket price of the sleeper minus any adjustment if needed for the dropping of the rail fare to the low bucket level AFAIK. So yes, in the above example where low bucket for a seat was $150, but you paid a high bucket of $300, you would then in effect get a $150 credit towards whatever the lowbucket price of the sleeper was.
> As for the conductor looking at your stub to see what bucket you're in for the seat, it doesn't matter. Space control would have that info at their fingertips. The conductor only needs to read them your name and reservation number, they take over from there and pull up whatever info they might need in the computer.


Oh... so I should have pursued the upgrade on the EB further, I guess. What happened was, I met the conductor in the lounge and asked him what it would cost, and he consulted a printed book (looking up the city pair) and quoted me a number--whatever it said low-bucket roomette was, I imagine. He didn't look at my ticket, and he didn't call space control. I guess if I'd said "great, I'll do it!" he would have called in and then, maybe, found out from space control that my upgrade would be cheaper than the quote because my coach railfare would be reduced.

So... for the record, my PDX-CHI ticket stub shows my class code was YA, which is one end of the scale (YA, YB, YD, YG). But I forget which order that goes in, low-high or high-low. Which bucket did I have? (I'm guessing it was low already, since my total fare PDX-CHI-WAS-PHL was only $260. Which makes me feel better, because if I'd had a high-bucket coach railfare, the roomette upgrade quoted ($200) might've been a steal!)

(I didn't consider $200 a steal because I didn't ask until after the first night, and was told to check back with the conductor after breakfast, after which I'd only have one night and four meals of benefit. Given that I figured I'd spend almost all of my time in the Sightseer either way--so I could see out both sides--I didn't count "having a nice place to sit during the day" as a major benefit.)


----------



## Chessie Hokie (Jun 18, 2008)

> P&SR answered your first question--you get low-bucket coach minus 10% plus a non-discounted accommodation charge.



The discount is also, I presume, still subject to the 3-day advance purchase limitation?


----------



## puck71 (Jun 18, 2008)

jackal said:


> That's why we always say around here to book early, since the fares can only go up!


That's what I thought too, and I booked on that principle. I could leave on either Saturday or Sunday, and the fare for Saturday was $316 and for Sunday was $243 (FAR->SEA in early August). The return trips were also $243. I booked the Sunday departure since it was so much cheaper, but then a couple days later I checked again and Saturday was down to $243 also! So I quick cancelled my first one and re-booked for Saturday to give myself an extra day. Now it's back to $316 for Saturday. I can only assume it's hovering around the bucket tipping point and a couple people cancelled, but still it should be said that it's _possible_ for prices to go down.


----------



## jackal (Jun 19, 2008)

puck71 said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > That's why we always say around here to book early, since the fares can only go up!
> ...


Yes, possible but extremely rare...you did just catch it at the perfect time! However, your booking illustrates the best thing--because Amtrak tickets are [nearly] always refundable, you can always cancel and rebook with no penalty!

(Actually, it wasn't tipping between the buckets--when someone cancels a reservation, whatever fare bucket they booked goes back into sellable inventory. So if tickets are currently selling for bucket #3 but someone who booked at low bucket (#1) cancels two seats, then two seats will be sold at the #1 price. After those two sell, then the following seats are sold at bucket #3.)


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jun 20, 2008)

I think the system updates pretty quickly. On my recent trip on the CS, a passenger was supposed to get on in Emeryville, & didn't show. By the next stop (Oakland), it was reported as available. Someone had it booked by Salinas, just two stops later. So, it's not just onboard upgrades - if someone moves from a roomette to a bedroom, the roomette could easily be sold to someone who hasn't gotten on the train yet.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 11, 2009)

Your post is over a year old, but still INVALUABLE info for me. I guess I "knew that" about paying the low bucket coach, if you booked sleepers, but had TOTALLY forgot it. THANKS.


----------

